# Licentiate of Music



## rosematei

vs. Bachelor of Music in a document issued by McGill University


----------



## indiegrl

Nu am înțeles întrebarea. Daca ai în vedere cum s-ar spune asta în română,atunci ar fi licență în muzică. În engleză,din cîte știu,se folosește forma Bachelor.


----------



## farscape

"Licentiate of Music" este un program universitar oferit de Universitataea McGill prin care se conferă absovenţilor o diplomă; programul pregăteşte studenţii pentru cariera de interpreţi (performanţe solo sau în cadrul unei orchestre sau al unui ansamblu).

Artist Diploma reprezintă pasul următor. Licentiate of Music nu oferă posibilitatea de a continua spre un Master degree (Bachelor -> Master). Cu alte cuvinte programul este axat pe partea practică şi nu este menit unei cariere universitare sau didactice.

(http://www.mcgill.ca/music/prospective/undergraduate/information/)

NB: Everywhere else it's called Licentiate *in* Music.


Later,


----------



## rosematei

Multumesc pentru raspuns. 
Dar as vrea sa stiu cum se traduce titlul acestei diplome daca si Bachelor e tot licenta ???  Explicatia de mai sus o am si eu in actul eliberat de McGill, ca nu este Bachelor of Music. Iar termenul de Licentiate of Music apare asa pe actul de la McGill. 
E vorba de echivalarea unor studii.


----------



## farscape

După mine, diferenţa e în "titlu": Bachelor şi Master sunt programe universitare care conferă titlul de Bachelor şi Master (şi care pot conduce la o carieră academica sau didactică) iar celelalate două Licentiate şi Artist conferă numai o diplomă, au un specific practic (performing artist) şi nu dau posibilitatea directă la obţinerea unui titlu de Master, etc.

În Canada, toate "calificarile" care includ numele de "diplomă" sunt mai prejos decât un academic degree (grad/titlu universitar) ca Bachelor sau Master. Sub Diploma se afla Certificate.

Mă gândesc că diferenţa semnificativă între Licentiate şi Bachelor ar fi că în primul caz te poţi angaja într-o orchestră de genul NAC sau Filarmonica din Montreal, dar nu poţi preda muzica la liceu sau şcoală. Asta însă e opinia mea personală şi nu am cum s-o verific.


Later,


----------

